# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Η κλούβα μου και η διακόσμηση  -  χωροθέτηση της

## jk21

Πριν λιγες μερες τελειωσα την επεκταση της κλουβας που ειχα (κατι παραπανω απο διπλασσιασμο του χωρου ) μεσω ενωσης της με ενα νεο κομματι το οποιο επικονωνει με την παλια μεσω της  πλαινης πορτας της παλιας ,την οποια εχω με μονιμο τροπο ανοιξει .Στην πλατη υπαρχουν τοπια που εχω κατεβασει απο το δικτυο και εχω κανει σαν καδρα πανω σε χαρτονι τα οποια εχουν  καλυφθει απο πανω με αυτοκολλητο διαφανες ναυλον .ειναι δοκιμασμενα στην μια κλουβα για καιρο και δεν τα πειραζουν με τισμπηματα τα πουλια .μπροστα και εξωτερικα εχω ενα ειδος κισσου που επεκτεινεται σταδιακα ,προσφεροντας καλυψη (τον ειχα υποστηριξει στην διακλαδωση του με συρματα που φυγανε μετα το μεγωλαμα του ). εσωτερικα εχω αριστερα το κλαρι απο ελια που ειχα βαλει σαν προχειρη καλυψη στην αρχη αλλα οταν σιγα σιγα τα φυλλα φυγανε προσεξα οτι ηταν ο αγαπημενος χωρος τους για ακροβατισμους .την πατηθρα ελαχιστα την χρησιμοποιουν κατω ,και θα την βγαλω και θα βαλω φυσικη απο ξελο ευκαλυπτου σαν αυτη που ειναι πισω απο τη γλαστρα του κισσου και δεν φαινεται . στη δεκια κλουβα υπαρχει διακλαδιζωμενο πευκο φτιαγμενο απο ψευτικα αληθοφανη ομως υλικα (τα εκοψα απο χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο ακριβης ποιοτητας που καποιος ειχε πεταξει φετος (τα απολυμανα σε χλωριομενο νερο 1 προς 10 ) .εχουν δεθει τα κλαρακια μεσω συρματος πολυ ψιλου .τερμα δεξια υπαρχουν δυο κυπαρισσοειδη σε γλαστρα  που αναμεσα τους (δεν διακρινεται ) υπαρχει στηριγμα που θα δεχθει στο μελλον τη φωλια (που θα ειναι και αυτη ντυμμενη απο τα ψευτικα κλαδια πευκου .πισω τους στην απομακρυσμενη πλαινη πλευρα θα μπει και εκει εξωτερικα χαρτονι ντυμενο με καταλληλο ντεκορ .εκει θα μπει μαλλον και 3ο κυπαρισσακι ή θα ερθει πιο κοντα το ψευτικο πευκο .το εχω στηριγμενο σε 3 μεριες πανω και μια κατω με συρμα το οποιο ηταν προεκταση των κλαδιων .μπορει ανετα να μετακινηθει οπου θελω ,αφου απο την πορτα του δεξιου κλουβιου ,ανετα μπαινει χερι (καπου που φαινεται λασκα ειναι προσωρινα χωρις ασφαλιση και μετακινημενη σε σχεση με οπως ειναι κανονικα ) .στο κλουβι εχω σε μονιμη βαση καθε μερα ,τροφες οπως τις βρισκουνε στη φυση (ζωχο ,πλανταγκο ,γαρδελοχορτο αυτη την περιοδο ή και τσουκνιδα ) και καποιο αγκαθι (scolymus hespanicus ) που ειχα παρει απο τα μερη του φιλου μου του Γιωργου (αιγιο ) και παροτι το εχουν ξεκοκκαλησει το εχω σαν χωρο για να παιζουν .λειπει απο τις φωτο γιατι το ειχα βγαλει για τιναγμα απο σκονες ή τυχον ξεραμενες κουτσουλιες σε καποια σημεια του .

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Αμα πιανουν τα χερια σου και σου κοβει και λιγο κανεις θαυματα

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πολύ καλή η κλούβα σου φίλε, πιο πολύ χαίρομαι που έχεις μέσα γαρδέλια όμως!

----------


## geam

α ρε μεγαλε.... αντε...συντομα εύχομαι να μην προλαβαίνουν τα μάτια σου τα φτερουγίσματα...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δημήτρη, πραγματικά έχεις κάνει μια ζηλευτή δουλειά!!!! 

Τα πουλάκια που φροντίζεις είναι πολύ τυχερά και με το παραπάνω!

----------


## jk21

θαυματα δεν μπορω να κανω ,αλλα οτιδηποτε για να περνανε  καλα , πουλακια γεννημενα σε κλουβι ,με προγονους ομως που πριν λιγες γενιες ηταν στη φυση ! ειναι υποχρεωση μου και  υποχρεωση μας ,οσοι δοκιμαζουμε και θελουμε να εκτρεφουμε σωστα !

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωραια πραγματα!!!

Στις γωνιες της κλουβας εχεις βαλει ηλεκτρολογικο καναλι?? Για σκελετο??? Ή βλεπω λαθος??

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες βλέπω.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ μοιαζει αλλα ειναι αλουμινιο με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη ,σε σχημα καναλιου με την μια πλευρα λιγο πιο χαμηλη

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Παιδια δέ ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εγω άν ήμουνα καναρίνι εκεί θα ήθελα να μεγαλώσω!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αν ησουν καρδερινα; εστω εκτροφης ...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Με 3 γεύματα την ημέρα και Σαββατοκύριακο ρεπο ίσως  χαα χααα χααα

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε θα του πει κανείς σας την αλήθεια ?
Καλή μεν ,τσαπατσούλικη δε ..θέλει εξάσκηση ακόμα !! (εγώ πάντως φιλαράκι ''πνίγομαι'' όταν τη βλέπω..)
*Τι επειδή είναι admin φοβάστε μην τον πληγώσετε ???

----------


## vikitaspaw

πολυ καλη δουλεια Δημητρη! Να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου!!

----------


## xXx

να τα χαίρεσαι Μητσάκο και σύντομα να γίνουνε γονείς

----------


## jk21

εδω το ανεβασα για κριτικη βρε ΝΙΚΟ .οτι ειναι να το διορθωσω .αν μου πεις παντως για το οτι η αλλη κλουβα δεν εχει πατο εχω τους λογους μου .να μπαινουν καθετα τα κλωναρια απο αγκαθια κλπ οπως στη φυση .αν τωρα μιλας για θεμα χωρου για πεταγμα ,να ξερεις οτι δεν φαινεται καλα αλλα πισω απο το ψευτικο πευκο εχουν απλετο περα δωθε .τα 2/3 οσο αφορα το βαθος ειναι ελευθερα προς πτηση .το φυτο επισης μπροστα (κισσος ) βοηθα στο να μην τρομαζουν οταν μπαινω στο χωρο .σκεψου οτι ανοιγοντας την πορτα του κλειστου χωρου που εχω στην ταρατσα ,και μπαινοντα μεσα ,εχω στα αριστερα μου κατευθειαν στο υψος του προσωπου την κλουβα που βλεπεις .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ολα όμορφα φτιαγμένα Δημήτρη !! Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μας δώσεις μια πιο γενική εικόνα από τα κλουβιά ! Μια ποιο μακρινή για να δούμε και το χώρο εκεί !!!*

----------


## jk21

θα βαλω φωτο το απογευμα απο τον χωρο οπως ειναι τωρα .την συγκεκριμενη κλουβα λογω ελλειψης χωρου ,δεν μπορω να την βγαλω παιρνοντας ληψη πιο μακρινη .ομως θα καταλαβεις τι και πως οταν βγαλω τον κλειστο χωρο εξωτερικα

----------


## geam

> Ρε θα του πει κανείς σας την αλήθεια ?
> Καλή μεν ,τσαπατσούλικη δε ..θέλει εξάσκηση ακόμα !! (εγώ πάντως φιλαράκι ''πνίγομαι'' όταν τη βλέπω..)
> *Τι επειδή είναι admin φοβάστε μην τον πληγώσετε ???


 εγώ το λέω.... τον καλοπιάνω για να συμπεθερέψουμε....

----------


## kostasp

Δημητρη ο κισσος και τα αλλα φυτα μηπως φερουν και κουνουπια το καλοκαιρι?

----------


## jk21

αποκλειεται να φερουν περισσοτερα απο οσο ειχα μεχρι περυσι στη βεραντα μου που τα ειχα που ειναι καργα στα λουλουδια.ο κανιουργιος χωρο παντως εχει γυρω γυρω ειτε ειδικο πανι σκιαστρο που δεν περνα τιποτα ,ειτε σιτα ψιλη και θα εχω μονιμα λαμπα που καιει εντομα .περα απο αυτο ειναι τοσο μικρος που η υγρασια που δημιουργει ενα μεγαλος κισσος και προσελκυει τα εντομα ,δεν υφισταται

----------


## vag21

ωραια ιδεα αυτη με τα τοπια και το διαφανες αυτοκολητο.

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη μπραβο χαιρομαι που δεν σταματας και δινεις συνεχεια κατι παραπανω στα πουλια σου ακομα και απο αποψη χωρου..μια μικρη επισυμανση..επειδη την πατησα και εγω οπως και εσυ να προσεχουν οι φιλοι που θελουν να επιχειρησουν μια κατασκευη.. το κουνελοσυρμα να μπαινει αλλιως(με τα μακροστενα μερη καθετα) πιστεψτε με ειναι πιο πρακτικο για οποιαδηποτε τοποθετηση ποτιστρας,αυγοθηκης,φωλιας  ,ταιστρας,πορτας......και παει λεγοντας..εγω και ο Δημητρης την πατησαμε το νου σας παιδια..

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη και μια ερωτηση..μηπως ο κισσος διμιουργησει κανενα προβλημα εντερικο..??, γιατι γνωριζω οτι την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ή και καποιες φορες σαν παιχνιδι ή απο εκτονωση του στρες μασουλανε και τσιμπανε οτι βρεθει μπροστα τους(ακομη και τα καγκελα του κλουβιου).εγω για να αποφυγω κατι τετοιο χρησιμοποιω περισσοτερο πλαστικα..!

----------


## jk21

με τη σιτα σωστα αυτα που λες αν καποιος εχει αναγκη να ειναι αλλιως .σε εμενα δεν υπηρχε αναγκη (μαλιστα για στηριξη κλαδιων απο αγκαθια κλπ που βαζω βολευει ,και την εκανα ετσι σε οποια σημεια την εχω ετσι γιατι με βολεψε στο κοψιμο των κομματιων και τις διαστασεις τους 

τον κισσο τον εχω επιτηδες εξωτερικα για αυτον τον λογο και σε αποσταση απο τα καγκελα .στο διαδικτυο αναφερεται τοξικος για τα πτηνα χωρις να διευκρινιζει βεβαια τι προκαλει .στον ανθρωπο καουρα στο λαιμο και διαρροια

----------


## ria

δημητρη πολυ ωραια κλουβα..η διακοσμηση ολα τα λεφτα!!!!!!!!! κοντα στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

> Δημητρη μπραβο χαιρομαι που δεν σταματας και δινεις συνεχεια κατι παραπανω στα πουλια σου ακομα και απο αποψη χωρου..μια μικρη επισυμανση..επειδη την πατησα και εγω οπως και εσυ να προσεχουν οι φιλοι που θελουν να επιχειρησουν μια κατασκευη.. το κουνελοσυρμα να μπαινει αλλιως(με τα μακροστενα μερη καθετα) πιστεψτε με ειναι πιο πρακτικο για οποιαδηποτε τοποθετηση ποτιστρας,αυγοθηκης,φωλιας  ,ταιστρας,πορτας......και παει λεγοντας..εγω και ο Δημητρης την πατησαμε το νου σας παιδια..


Κι εγώ στους παθόντες Τάσο ..(εννοείς το πλέγμα κι όχι το κουνελόσυρμα )..

----------


## jk21

> *Ολα όμορφα φτιαγμένα Δημήτρη !! Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μας δώσεις μια πιο γενική εικόνα από τα κλουβιά ! Μια ποιο μακρινή για να δούμε και το χώρο εκεί !!!*



Μια εποπτικη εξωτερικη εικονα .εξωτερικα της κλουβας στη ραφιερα αριστερα θα μπουνε γλαστρες  και δεξια απο την πορτα ( ή μπορει και αριστερα ...θα δω ) μια μεγαλη γλαστρα με αγιοκλημα 





Εδω η κλουβα οπως φαινεται απο εξω (το μανταλακι στο πορτακι ειναι προχειρο ! ) .το θολο της εικονας ειναι γιατι υπαρχει μπροστα λεπτη συρματινη σιτα 








εδω εσωτερικη αποψη με το γειτονικο στην κλουβα χωρο .μπορουμε να δουμε τον κισσο που δεν ακουμπα στα καγκελα (τα πανω κομματια που δεν φαινονται ειναι απομακρυσμενα μονιμα απο τα καγκελα μεσω στηριξης σε αλλα σημεια με λεπτο συρμα ).στην κλουβα βλεπουμε στον πανω οροφο της τα 4 αρσενικα μου ( 3 που ειχα περυσι και 1 κατακιτρινο σχεδον που ηταν ο μοναδικος αρσενικος νεοσσος που κρατησα )και στη ζευγαρωστρα μονο του ενας υπεροχος ισπανος τραγουδιστης ,ανταλλαγη με καποιο δικο μου θηλυκο με τον καλο μου φιλο και μελος μας ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ133 .Τα αγκαθια πανω (scolymus hespanicus ) και διπλα στη ζευγαρωστρα (teasel thistle ) ειναι απο αιγιο και ευβοια αντιστοιχα ,προμηθεια απο καλους φιλους 



και οι καλλλιεργειες μου  .... ενα ραδικι που βγηκε μονο του (το πρασινο ) ή περιλλα (μπορντω)  και το σενεκιο (γαρδελοχορτο ) με τα κιτρινα λουλουδακια 









ζωχοι που βγηκαν μονοι τους απο περισσευματα φυτων που εδινα περυσι στα καναρια  και γαιδουραγκαθο (αγκαθι μαριας ) που φυτρωσε απο δικο μου σπορο




και μια ριγανη απο 2-3 που εβαλα προσφατα σε γλαστρες .αριστερα διακρινεται ενα κλαδακι απο goji berry που ειχε φυτρωσει με σπορο απο καποια που εχω παρει για προσωπικη χρηση .καποια στιγμη κινδινευσε να χαλασει αλλα εχει κρατησει ακομα ... δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερει να μεγαλωσει

----------


## tasos-mo

> Κι εγώ στους παθόντες Τάσο ..(εννοείς το πλέγμα κι όχι το κουνελόσυρμα )..





Μαλλον λεμε το ιδιο..και εγω μεσα απο το ιντερνετ εμαθα οτι το πλεγμα αυτο το λενε κουνελοσυρμα..Αστα την εχω πατησει εκανα δυο κλουβες πτησης και στις δυο το εχω οπως ο Δημητρης..Δεν βολευει καθολου,ολο πατεντες κανω για να βολεψει

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ ωραίος ο χώρος σου Δημήτρη !! Μπράβο !!!! *

----------


## dimitris133

μερακλής οπως παντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Μια ενσταση οι γλαστρες με τα λειλαντ αν ειναι πραγματικα φυτα βγαλετα γιατι το φυτοχωμα βγαζει μυκιτες.Κατα ταλλα ειναι αρχοντικες.

----------


## jk21

ειναι πραγματικα οχι ακριβως λευλαντ αλλα καποιο συγγενικο .τα εχω εδω και μερες χωρις να πειραξουν ιχνος τους ,παροτι υπηρχαν περι του αντιθετου επιφυλαξεις απο μελη σε αλλο θεμα που το συζητουσαμε και ποτιζονται σε αραια διαστηματα ,οποτε το χωμα δεν κινδινευει απο μυκητιασεις .οπως και να χει ,οι μυκητες του εδαφους (συνηθως phytophthora   http://www.caes.uga.edu/publications...cfm?pk_id=7067   ) δεν εχουν σχεση με μυκητες των πουλιων .εκτος αυτου εχω σκοπο να βαλω πανω απο το χωμα ειδικη επικαλυψη απο υλικο που μοιαζει σαν την τσοχα για φωλιες αλλα πιο σκληρο ,που τον βαζουν στις γλαστρες σαν προστασια απο το κρυο

----------


## jk21

Mια απο τις δυο φωλιες που θα τοποθετηθουν .η μια στο βαθος του κλουβιου και η αλλη πανω στα κλαδια αλλα σταθερα








γιατι δυο ; ισως για να διαλεξουν ποια τους αρεσει ....ισως για να εχω και για τις δυο να κανουν τα ασπορα τους αν ο καρδερινος μας βγει τελικα καρδερινα   :Confused0006:   ::

----------


## mitsman

καλα ετοιμη την εχεις την φωλια??????

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε προχειρα εβαλα το νημα μεσα για εφε .αυτο που ειναι κατω απο νημα και πανω απο την πλαστικη φωλια ειναι ψαθινη βαση για αυτο φαινεται γεματο .το νημα στην ουσια ειναι ελαχιστο

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραια την εχεις!!!!!!! πολυ καλα κρυμενη.... ωραιο φυτο!!!!!

----------


## geam

> ισως για να εχω και για τις δυο να κανουν τα ασπορα τους αν ο καρδερινος μας βγει τελικα καρδερινα


έχουμε να σου δώσουμε και καρδερίνο, αρκεί να μην γίνει κι αυτός μεζες σε κανένα σαϊνι.... :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## jk21

κρυβε λογια βρε και ειχα σκοπο να εχω καβατζα οτι μπορει να ειναι θηλυκα και τα δυο ,αν δεν καταφερω τιποτα να χω καμμια δικαιολογια ... αμεσως να με καρφωσεις ; :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## jk21

ΜΗΤΣΟ την μια που εχω ηδη μεσα ,δεν την βλεπεις εκτος αν πας απο κοντα .κατι το δεντρο που εχω φτιαξει μπροστα κατι τα αληθινα κυπαρισακια που εχει απο κατω ,κατι το καμουφλαζ σαν και αυτη ,δεν ξεχωριζεις τιποτα απ εξω !

----------


## Ρία

κ.δημητρη!! ήθελα κ εγώ να βάλω κισσό αλλά τον φοβόμουν;; υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθουν κάτι αν τον φάνε;;

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι οπως αυτος που ειδες ,δεν νομιζω .εμενα αν και σε αποσταση (αυτο ειναι το σωστο ακομα και αν βαλεις ) ειχανε μασουλισει καποιες φορες που τον ειχα μετακινησει κατα λαθος .δυστυχως εκεινα που εχασα ,τα εχασα πολυ αργοτερα εντελως ξαφνικα και με τον κισσο σε αποσταση σιγουρα .Ο Γιωργος απο αιγιο ,μου ειχε πει επισης οτι το συγκεκριμενο ειδος δεν ειναι τοξικο αλλα καποιο αλλο ,νομιζω με πρασινα σκουρα φυλλα .οποιο και να ειναι ,αν θα βαλεις κοντα στα πουλια ,με καποια τσιμπιδακια να τον εχεις σε αποσταση

----------


## Ρία

ωραία! γενικά τι δέντρα μπορώ να βάλω μέσα για είναι κοντά στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον;;;

----------


## jk21

εσωτερικα κυριως κυπαρρισοειδη ειναι ασφαλη (αρκει να ειναι αραντιστα ) ως προς τοξικοτητα .Αναλογα βεβαια με το χαρακτηρα των πουλιων ,μπορει να μην τα πειραξουν ,μπορει και να τα εχουν καθημερινο γευμα .υπαρχουν μαρτυριες και για τα δυο ενδεχομενα .σε καρδερινες .δεν ξερω αν το ιδιο αντιδρουν και τα καναρινια . αλλα σε καναρινια που δεν υπαρχει πχ η αναγκη για δημιουργια φωλιας σε ασφαλες μερος ,τοσο οσο στις καρδερινες ,θα σου ελεγα να εμπλουτισεις το περιβαλλον εξωτερικα 
ετσι ηταν ο χωρος των πουλιων μου ,πριν αναγκαστικα πανε ταρατσα

----------


## Ρία

ωραία! κ το μπαλκόνι μου είναι κάπως έτσι! χαχα!  :Happy:  ευχαριστώ!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη πολυ ενδιαφερον το αρθρο αυτο... μπραβο υπεροχη η κλουβα... αν και δεν ξερω αν αποκτησω και εγω σκεφτομαι να προσπαθησω να κανω και εγω κατι παρομοιο αν και αδειο μετα απο το σ/κ αυτο... θα προσπαθησω να δω οσα περισσοτερα μπορω...  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Όχι δεν είναι ότι ξετρελλάααααααααθηκα! (Υπέροχο το σπιτάκι τους!!!!!) αλλά... μπας και δέχεστε και.. παραγγελίες; χαχαχαχχαα

εγώ για lovebirds (όταν βρώ τον κατάλληλο χρόνο για αυτό που λέγαμε - νέο κλουβί).. μπορώ να βάλω φυτά κι αν ναι.. τί; (να σημειώσω πως για ότι μιλάμε αφορά εντός οικίας. στη βεράντα φοβάμαι να τα έχω)

----------


## jk21

τα ψιττακοειδη δυσκολο να εχουν ζωντανο φυτο και να μην το πειραξουν ... ειτε ειναι τοξικο ειτε μη ...  για συνθετικο υλικο ,ενας κισσος ειναι οτι πρεπει αν βρεις 

πλακα πλακα και να ηθελα να φτιαχνω κλουβες καρολινα ... δεν προλαβαινω !

----------


## Καρολίνα

οπότε να τους βάλω αν είναι ψεύτικα; (ε ρε απογοήτευση τα καψερά!) 


(ελά για πλάκα στο είπα :-) Το ότι όμως ότι έχεις φτιάξει είναι σχεδόν παραμυθένιο.. δεν είναι στην πλάκα  :Happy:  )

----------


## jk21

ναι βαλε ψευτικο .σαν ντεκορ θα ειναι ωραιο .αν μπορεις εξωτερικα και σε ασφαλη αποσταση να εχεις και φυτα εσωτερικου χωρου ,ακομα καλυτερα 

Μια χαρα ηταν με τον κισσο και τα δεντρακια ,αλλα περυσι οταν εχασα δυο πουλακια (πονεμενη ιστορια ) ,αν και πηγαινε και ταιζα καθε μερα διπλα τα καναρινια ,ειχα αφησει την κλουβα για τις καρδερινες στην μοιρα της ... ημουν πολυ πικραμενος και δεν την κοιτουσα καν ... οταν καταλαβα οτι ειχαν μεινει τα καημενα τα φυτα απο νερο  ...

----------


## serafeim

> τα ψιττακοειδη δυσκολο να εχουν ζωντανο φυτο και να μην το πειραξουν ... ειτε ειναι τοξικο ειτε μη ...  για συνθετικο υλικο ,ενας κισσος ειναι οτι πρεπει αν βρεις 
> 
> πλακα πλακα και να ηθελα να φτιαχνω κλουβες καρολινα ... δεν προλαβαινω !


πανω σε αυτο δημητρη ποιο παλια μικρος οταν εκτρεφε ο πατερας μου μπατζι ειχαμε μια κλουβα 3χ3χ2 ηταν θεορατη κυριολεκτικα που μεσα ειχε ενα ολοκληρο δεντρο πασχαλια μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες ξεραθηκε χαχαχαχα το ειχαν ξεφλουδησει... παντως ενας τροπος ειναι να βρουμε φυτα μη τοξικα και που αντεχουν να το αποφλυωνουν τα παπαγαλοειδη οπως νομιζω ειναι ενα απο αυτα τα φυτα ειναι το κλιμα αν καιδε ν ξερω αν ειναι τοξικο η οχι διοτι το κλιμα που και που θελει ξεφλουδισμα για να περνει αερα  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δύσκολο τα εσωτερικού σε εμένα.. αλλά θα δώ τι θα τους κάνω :-)

Προσωπικά δεν ξετρελαίνομαι με τα φυτά. Οκ.. μ'αρέσουν.. αλλά όσο την βρίσκω να φροντίζω τα ζωάκια μου, τόσο βαριέμαι να ασχολούμαι με τα φυτά  :sad:

----------

